# I'm staying ...



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

Despite my other note ... that I posted say GOOD BYE I have decided to stay ... I was on another board and well I shared a wee bit too much and well they ...



So ... since I can open here and get plenty of good feedback from many I have chosen to stay. But, it will be on a hit and miss visits ... so when I get caught up with work for the week then I can come in and share so ...



See you all soon again !!!


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Ok, well you better be good here Karen 

We ban people too you know!:rofl:


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

lol !!! You better be on your best behavior !!! we will be watching


----------



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

Chris H. said:


> Ok, well you better be good here Karen  We ban people too you know!:rofl:


Thank you Chris ... but this was a CHRISTIAN BOARD and they asked for a honest feedback and well I gave it to them and ah they just did not like what I said !!!




humpty dumpty said:


> lol !!! You better be on your best behavior !!! we will be watching



Thanks Humpty ... I will be a good girl while I am here and if I feel it is getting to much then I will send it to Chris first to see if it is GOOD or BAD to post !!


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

One guideline I'd recommend would be to post issues related to sex in the 'Sex in Marriage' forum. The name lends itself to be somewhat of a warning to those who prefer not to read those types of threads.


----------



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

swedish said:


> One guideline I'd recommend would be to post issues related to sex in the 'Sex in Marriage' forum. The name lends itself to be somewhat of a warning to those who prefer not to read those types of threads.


----------

